# Golf Mk IV - how to remove front seats?



## Das Stig (Dec 12, 2008)

A little piece of broken plastic (a bracket of some description) has appeared on my driver's carpet this morning along with a rather large spring. It's from under the driver's seat somewhere but I haven't got a chance in hell of being able to see where it came from without removing the entire seat and turning it upside down first.
This is a lot easier said than done I've discovered. Can anyone please direct me to an FAQ somewhere that shows me how the driver's seat comes out of the car?
I don't know what this spring does exactly because the functionality of the seat adjustment seems completely unaffected by its absence, but obviously I would like to investigate why it has decided to part company.
Thanks


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i think the springs are intendd to help with positioning the seat forward since its easier to push from a seated position then pull. but at any rate i believe you have two bolts and then the rear sleds ride in a track. you can however just leave the spring out with out much effect


----------



## rbm (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Golf Mk IV - how to remove front seats? (Das Stig)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835863
try that link


----------

